# Parrot Chiclids Hiding



## drlowdon (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi, wonder if anyone can offer some advice.

I've had two parrot chiclids for about 6 months and they still hide every time I enter the room. On occasions they'll even panic and crash into the side of the tank. I know they can be quite shy so I was expecting them to hide whilst they got used to the new tank but after so long I thought they'd be a bit more comfortable. They will come out when I feed them as long as I sit or stand still but as soon as I move they dart back to their hiding places.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a hybrid...believed to be a combination of two New World cichlids but it seems everyone has a different opinion as to which two.

I'll move the post to Central America in case there are more people with red parrot experience there.

If that does not work in a couple days you could try posting in General Aquaria.


----------



## drlowdon (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the tank dimensions? Any tankmates?


----------



## drlowdon (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a 20 gallon tank. They were the only fish in the tank for the first 3-4 months or so until I added a pleco to help deal with the algae build up. The pleco doesn't bother them though he just sits stuck to the side of the tank most of the time.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

BPs get very large. You'll be needing a 75 gallon (48x18") minimum. Adding activity in the tank in the form of dither fish or other cichlids will bring them out of hiding and should help with them being so skittish. You cannot do this until you upgrade your tank size. A 20 gallon is simply far too small.


----------



## drlowdon (Apr 9, 2017)

I might have to think about giving them up then, I don't have room for a 75 gallon tank. The annoying thing is I told the aquarium what size tank I had when I bought them, wish they'd told me the tank wouldn't be big enough for them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Stores are looking to move fish. So they either don't care about where they end up, or they just do not know. Try searching this forum for info on the blood parrot. Use the search function on the home page. Older posts will show up for you. A good place to do research.

If you do move them out, there are several species to choose from that will do great in a 20 long. Just let us know...


----------

